# ABA Turbo DYNO Results!



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

Got my Jetta Dyno'd yesterday.
ABA-t 
Megasquirt
t3/t4 50 trim .48a/r
lots of other crap
Built and tuned by me.
241 WHP (the bottom of the dyno says 240 which was my average)
219 WTQ
12.8 PSI
i was really happy with the result i got.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if that boost line is accurate...12psi seems REALLY late.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_if that boost line is accurate...12psi seems REALLY late.

true especially with a 48 hot side....
I'll guess at cam overlap and -4 deg cam timing...that and a very conservative timing map...
power is great for 12psi
nice work


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the cam is retarded by a tooth right now til i get an adjustable cam gear. At dead on cam timing it wouldn't rev past 5500 with any power.
I have a headspacer so it advanced the cam timing a little at tdc. 
as soon as i get that squared away i'll see a much better boost curve.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

240 whp at 12.8 psi !!








Nice!
I can't wait to get my car dyno'd now ...........


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

according to the graph its 11.8 psi


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

what cam is in there exactly?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_what cam is in there exactly?

cam is stock. the Dyno readout is wrong. peak PSI on their machine said 12.8. my gauge reads 13.5-14 though so i don't know which one is right. they were hooked to the same vacuum line so i'm assuming their machine is better than my gauge is telling me.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those are some good #s for an 8v. What's done to the bottom end?
That turbo is just getting into it's efficiency range, you should turn it up a bit once you get the cam sorted


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Those are some good #s for an 8v. What's done to the bottom end?
That turbo is just getting into it's efficiency range, you should turn it up a bit once you get the cam sorted










the bottom end is bored for 83mm Wiseco pistons. makes it just about a 2.0 its only .05 bored.
anyhow, I need to turn the boost up for sure. i will be doing it very soon. i still have the stock trans in the car too.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

Brian good numbers congrats this thing is a beast cars in the shop now and my friend is selling a gt35r =]. So you already know.


----------



## needsomthincheap (Feb 3, 2004)

good numbers.... but before you start turning it up past 20psi... i hope you put rods in or you will be redoing your motor as i did... 286whp 306tq puts rods through the block eventually lol stock ones anyways


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo DYNO Results! (Flipdriver80)*

Holy crap. Is there any CF?
That is indeed a lot of power from 12-13psi from a 50trim on a mustang dyno.
What compression/fuel?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

indeed!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: ABA Turbo DYNO Results! (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_Holy crap. Is there any CF?
That is indeed a lot of power from 12-13psi from a 50trim on a mustang dyno.
What compression/fuel?

whats CF?
compression is 9:1 and what do you mean by fuel?
440cc injectors, RMR fuel rail, CIS fuel pump.


----------



## 92sGTI (Jan 9, 2006)

he mean race or pump gaz ?
very good number for a 2.0 8v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

CF is correction factor


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_CF is correction factor

dont know what that is.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its how measurements are adjusted on a dyno given certain environmental values ect...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

thats serious stuff there.
very good numbers.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_its how measurements are adjusted on a dyno given certain environmental values ect...

oh i don't know. it was a warm day (65) and cloudy. i don't know what they could be correcting for? what do they change?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

ok here's a video.. its pretty boring compared to what it was like in person.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...50293/
thats me in the blue hat at the end.










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:02 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
oh i don't know. it was a warm day (65) and cloudy. i don't know what they could be correcting for? what do they change?


*sigh* here read a lil








http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...73912

great numbers non the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

ok i skimmed through it. 
He did ask me what car it was for the HP needed at 50mph. Thats the only calibration thing he did for the Roller load. 

Whatever lol. I'm not too concerned about this stuff. The dyno says what it says. What am i really supposed to do about it? 
all i know is the 271 HP charged VR that was there got pulled on by me on the highway.


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

Odd but nice numbers. 
I ran 217whp and 257ft-lbs of torque. Must be your Shorty intake, since I ran stock.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Doolie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doolie* »_Odd but nice numbers. 
I ran 217whp and 257ft-lbs of torque. Must be your Shorty intake, since I ran stock.

its because of the cam timing. it retarded a little too much. which is why like i mentioned before i'll be dynoing it again after the cam gear and good camshaft go in the car.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

here's the dyno from 2 years ago at 10psi with the stock intake on the car. and the cam was at TDC (which like i said with the head spacer is advancing the timing a little bit). see how late the torque kicks in? thats too late.
same turbo, but not the one thats on the car now, it was a Biagio turbo (little better than an ebay special, nowhere near what the garrett is though).

As soon as i get the cam sorted out the curve should look like this but with more power obviously.








_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 9:29 PM 5-20-2009_

_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 9:30 PM 5-20-2009_


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 9:31 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

I think even sooner, you have tuning capabilities. What size cam are you using?
50trim .48 exh, I made 280wtq at 3.6k, you should have max boost before 4k (where your torque spike/peak usually will be).
...get the timing sorted out, adv. ign timing, and get your fuel curve sorted, I usually spooled around 13.2-12.8 A/F smoothly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course, in this case, we don't understand the affect of non-stock intake mani.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ABA Turbo DYNO Results! (Flipdriver80)*

Looks from that dyno chart you have some boost creep issues. Thats why the boost never levels off, it just keeps climbing.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I think even sooner, you have tuning capabilities. What size cam are you using?
50trim .48 exh, I made 280wtq at 3.6k, you should have max boost before 4k (where your torque spike/peak usually will be).
...get the timing sorted out, adv. ign timing, and get your fuel curve sorted, I usually spooled around 13.2-12.8 A/F smoothly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course, in this case, we don't understand the affect of non-stock intake mani.

yeah exactly. like i said though, the cam is retarded by a tooth right now. its stock so i'm losing all my low end power. the cam is going to go back to tdc when i get the adjustable gear and new camshaft. the fule curve is good actually, needs a tiny bit of work but for the most part its on point.


----------

